# NBC in Boston



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

Have any Comcast/Roamio users gotten the channel updates yet for the changes that are happening in Boston on January 1st? For those who don't know, WHDH (Channel 7) is losing NBC programming, which is moving to a new station. On Comcast it will be on channel 10 (SD) or 810 (HD). NECN, currently on channel 10/810, is moving to channel 840.

The new NBC station is owned by NBC, but currently they only have a lower power station in the area. It is supposed to be broadcasting now, but haven't been able to pick it up over the air, and I'm only about 20 miles from Boston (although I'm not sure where the antenna is).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

NECN has already moved to 840 as of 12/1

WBTS (sp?) has already moved to 810 as of 12/1

Problem I see already is that for me on my TiVoHD, the descriptions for 810 programming are all in Spanish at the moment. I think this may be because of how WNEU owns telemundo or something like that (WBTS-LD - Wikipedia). I hope they get this worked out.

I am also a little worried about the actual switchover day and SPs. I may be out of town for New Year's so my fixes may have to wait until I get back. I could change my only 2 NBC SPs (Blacklist and This is Us) to ARWLs but for 2 shows I Can get via the NBC app on AppleTV, it's prob not worth the effort or worry.

I did send a line-up "issue" to TiVo about the Spanish descriptions. Either they will alreayd have known about it and are planning on it as part of the switchover, or they have no clue. But, again, for me for two shows airing "now", it is not a big deal.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

so now that we have guide data out to like the 3rd, it will be interesting to see what happens.....I'll have to look and see if it shows any of the NBC programming on the new 810.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am a little concerned now that TiVo/Rovi may not have this transition down right. So the Guide Data for Comcast 810 is WBTS-LD2. Right now, based on the WBTS listings (Boston Listings), LD-2, or subchannel 8.2, is Telemundo. That would explain the Spanish listings in my guide data as it looks like 810 is attached to WBTS-LD2. And given that current factoid, it "makes sense" that, for instance, on Sunday night of NYD, at 8pm you don't see football, you see "Rápido y furioso: Reto en Tokyo".

What I do not know yet is if WBTS will be using the LD-2 subchannel to feed 810. If so, let's hope the Rovi data is updated. If that is incorrect and 810 is going to be fed by LD-1, then TiVo/Rovi is using the wrong channel for listings.

Can someone who is NOT on comcast in the boston area, say someone on Verizon FIOS, comment on what YOU currently see.

I only record Blacklist and This is Us from NBC (well, the Voice too but that just ended) and I can temp use the NBC app on Apple TV, but I feel like this is going to be a minor cluster......

And noone for TiVo or NBC Boston has confirmed yet exactly what is supposed to happen, etc.....


----------



## equinoxe (Aug 26, 2007)

On Verizon (Boston area) FIOS, WBTS (NBC Countdown channel) is on 516, in English, and with correct programming info if you go by Zap2It. Of course, the Rovi data on my Tivos show some NBC programming still on 7 & 507 after 1/1 and 516 shows no programming guide data at all as if nothing is happening.

There was so much fun to be had chasing Rovi guide data on Windows Media Center after the switch over last summer, I wouldn't expect anything less from Rovi on these changes. Typically, MCE now takes 1-2 months to show channel updates - _epg123_ was a life saver.

I suspect that NBC network programming will be on 516 w/o guide data unless Rovi gets it done before next week. Blacklist is returning on 1/5 - Manual recording of NBC shows will be in effect until things normalize.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I just tweeted out to support, not really expecting them to be able to do anything. I also submitted a lineup report a week or so ago. We have another thread on this over here: TiVO and upcoming channel changes in Boston area

Crazy they can't get this fixed in a month.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Support suggested I redo guided setup. No change. Hopefully they pass this along and up the chain. This is a big area and major network to be having issues come Jan 1. 

-Kevin


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Support suggested I redo guided setup. No change. Hopefully they pass this along and up the chain. This is a big area and major network to be having issues come Jan 1.
> 
> -Kevin


I wouldn't be worrying about it until we got a lot closer, I know I'm not.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

equinoxe said:


> ......
> I suspect that NBC network programming will be on 516 w/o guide data unless Rovi gets it done before next week. Blacklist is returning on 1/5 - Manual recording of NBC shows will be in effect until things normalize.


Blacklist is my biggest concern too. I have toyed with an ARWL and also setting up a manual record on the new channel # (currently with the spanish info). Not sure EXACTLY what I will do, but at least I know I can watch NBC programming rather easily via the NBC AppleTV app.



kbmb said:


> I just tweeted out to support, not really expecting them to be able to do anything. I also submitted a lineup report a week or so ago. We have another thread on this over here: TiVO and upcoming channel changes in Boston area
> 
> Crazy they can't get this fixed in a month.
> 
> -Kevin


Agreed, and I think I have also commented in there too.



kbmb said:


> Support suggested I redo guided setup. No change. Hopefully they pass this along and up the chain. This is a big area and major network to be having issues come Jan 1.
> 
> -Kevin


Not sure what redoing guided setup would do at this point unless they have made a guide change, but wouldn't we get the on-TiVo notification of that? The channel number is correct (at least for comcast...810). But it's the guide data and call letters that have me verklempt. It could right itself fine at least for what is actually broadcast on 810. But the Guide will need to get fixed.



dianebrat said:


> I wouldn't be worrying about it until we got a lot closer, I know I'm not.


I am trying not to worry. But you are right, it all COULD get righted before. But, honestly, since the guide data goes out to about 1/3 now, it ALREADY is a problem. If I want to set a recording for Sunday Night Football on NYD, it would HAVE to be manual right now as the info for 810 is wrong and doesn't even have football in there. There are subchannels related to WBTS and they current station listing (and guide data) for 810 on comcast is the wrong subchannel. It is shown as WBTS-LD2 which is subchannel 2, which currently is the Telemundo affiliate, hence the wrong guide data with Spanish listings.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I meant to also note that I have been messaging with someone at NBC Boston. I have made them aware of the problem and they said they are trying to work with TiVo. They do care about it as if the data is not fixed, there is a chunk of their audience on the Boston area that will not be able to easily get/watch their programming.....


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jlb said:


> I meant to also note that I have been messaging with someone at NBC Boston. I have made them aware of the problem and they said they are trying to work with TiVo. They do care about it as if the data is not fixed, there is a chunk of their audience on the Boston area that will not be able to easily get/watch their programming.....


You should contact Ed Markeys office. He has been all over this NBC thing because their signal doesn't reach the same area as WHDH. I'm sure this will get more attention at NBC if they hear it from him.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> You should contact Ed Markeys office. He has been all over this NBC thing because their signal doesn't reach the same area as WHDH. I'm sure this will get more attention at NBC if they hear it from him.


Done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> You should contact Ed Markeys office. He has been all over this NBC thing because their signal doesn't reach the same area as WHDH. I'm sure this will get more attention at NBC if they hear it from him.


How is this a political issue? NBC can take their signal and do whatever they want with it, they've chosen to move to a new affiliate with different broadcast coverage, there's no reason they can't. There are no broadcast rules on how a network has to cover a region.

The majority of broadcast rules cover the local stations and their requirements to serve their community, NOT the network.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> How is this a political issue? NBC can take their signal and do whatever they want with it, they've chosen to move to a new affiliate with different broadcast coverage, there's no reason they can't. There are no broadcast rules on how a network has to cover a region.
> 
> The majority of broadcast rules cover the local stations and their requirements to serve their community, NOT the network.


The issue I believe has to do with promises that Comcast made when they bought NBC that there would be no reduction in service. The concern here is that poor and elderly people who may rely on OTA coverage will not be able to get the signal. There was an announcement that they were going to broadcast on some other channel that would reach all of Boston. I heard on the radio the other day that this other channel is a x.*2 *so it's not HD although the journalist talking about this wasn't 100% sure.

I use OTA and the only channel that consistently comes in perfectly is WHDH.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> The issue I believe has to do with promises that Comcast made when they bought NBC that there would be no reduction in service. The concern here is that poor and elderly people who may rely on OTA coverage will not be able to get the signal. There was an announcement that they were going to broadcast on some other channel that would reach all of Boston. I heard on the radio the other day that this other channel is a x.*2 *so it's not HD although the journalist talking about this wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> I use OTA and the only channel that consistently comes in perfectly is WHDH.


and Comcast hasn't done any of that, NBC has moved to a different affiliate, the amount of programming services have not changed, and since the number of users getting OTA vs Cable now skews heavily towards cable their "reach" doesn't change, sure you're affected, and it probably isn't a good thing for you, but it's not something I want a politician involved in.

I'm sorry but in no possible way do I see any scenario where a politics should get involved in a simple business transaction like this, no one is "entitled" to NBC on a high power digital channel, it's not a right or a law.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> and Comcast hasn't done any of that, NBC has moved to a different affiliate, the amount of programming services have not changed, and since the number of users getting OTA vs Cable now skews heavily towards cable their "reach" doesn't change, sure you're affected, and it probably isn't a good thing for you, but it's not something I want a politician involved in.
> 
> I'm sorry but in no possible way do I see any scenario where a politics should get involved in a simple business transaction like this, no one is "entitled" to NBC on a high power digital channel, it's not a right or a law.


I hear what you are saying but Comcast is taking away coverage for a lot of people. The new station won't cover Dorchester, Mattapan, Roxbury and many other areas. The signal pretty much ends around Beacon Hill and nothing south of there gets coverage.

Taking away this content is a way to get people to sign up for Comcast and lock them into contracts before Verizon FIOS begins their service in the city.


----------



## soremekun (Dec 15, 2016)

To help with coverage, NBC Boston will also be broadcasted on WMFP 60.5.

NBC Boston cranks up dial before launch


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

FWIW I just checked the Guide data for channel 810 on Comcast through 1/4/2017, it's still in Spanish and doesn't show any NBC programming. Meanwhile, Channel 807 (which will lose the NBC programming at the end of 12/31/2016) still shows NBC programming through 1/4. I hope they get this fixed soon, this change takes place in SIX DAYS!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MichaelCoffin said:


> FWIW I just checked the Guide data for channel 810 on Comcast through 1/4/2017, it's still in Spanish and doesn't show any NBC programming. Meanwhile, Channel 807 (which will lose the NBC programming at the end of 12/31/2016) still shows NBC programming through 1/4. I hope they get this fixed soon, this change takes place in SIX DAYS!


Oh how I hope TiVo/Rovi just gets the guide data switched properly. LD-2/Telemundo/Spanish listings is not right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> LD-2/Telemundo/Spanish listings is not right


Well, unless you are a Spanish speaker.


----------



## soremekun (Dec 15, 2016)

I checked my TiVo and the guide data is correct from Jan 1 and on for channel 810 (high def) displaying NBC programming. I'm assuming the NBC icon will be present on Jan 1.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

soremekun said:


> I checked my TiVo and the guide data is correct from Jan 1 and on for channel 810 (high def) displaying NBC programming. I'm assuming the NBC icon will be present on Jan 1.


Mine is not. Comcast Newburyport. Showing LD-2 as the station identifier and then all programming still with Spanish listings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Same in Seacoast NH for Comcast


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

laria said:


> Same in Seacoast NH for Comcast


I actually got a tweet response from TiVo Support asking me to clarify what is going on. Let's hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine shows incorrect for the new NBC 810 channel on the first and after. The old channel 807 loses NBC programing on Jan 2. So in other words no NBC is showing after the first.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jlb said:


> I actually got a tweet response from TiVo Support asking me to clarify what is going on. Let's hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah don't expect much. I got a response last week - no change.

Can't believe it's this hard!?!?

-Kevin


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

It really shouldn't be that hard. But alas.... at least there are only 2 or 3 NBC shows we care about and could watch via the NBC app on Apple TV. But still, we really shouldn't have to. I mean, we DO pay for service which is the guide data......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

jlb said:


> It really shouldn't be that hard. But alas.... at least there are only 2 or 3 NBC shows we care about and could watch via the NBC app on Apple TV. But still, we really shouldn't have to. I mean, we DO pay for service which is the guide data......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't need the app. NBC will be on 810, whether Tivo lists it or not. Boston is a big market and I would bet it will be fixed before Jan 1.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes, but without guide data being correct, you cannot schedule anything but manual recordings. That's like a VCR..... the thing that makes me frown is that TiVo/Rovi probably had TONS of lead time on this.....

I'd really like to be able to schedule some post 1/1 recordings now, but can't with the wrong data.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

schatham said:


> You won't need the app. NBC will be on 810, whether Tivo lists it or not. Boston is a big market and I would bet it will be fixed before Jan 1.


I guess I should also say, "let's hope"

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ksb729 (Sep 4, 2005)

I have Fios in Metrowest Boston and is showing WBTS on 16/516 and is currently carrying the Countdown to Boston thing and running NECN news and "NBC is changing channels" promos but the guide still shows To BE Announced even after 1/1/17. 10/510 still shows Telemundo and Telemundo programming on guide through and after 1/1.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

schatham said:


> You won't need the app. NBC will be on 810, whether Tivo lists it or not. Boston is a big market and I would bet it will be fixed before Jan 1.


In this case, from what I can tell, the guide data has been wrong since 12/1, so they haven't managed to fix it in the past almost 4 weeks.

Even though it's not officially NBC now, it's been broadcasting NECN content during the day and NBC content in prime time, yet the guide data is still for Telemundo.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am a little north of Boston and my listings are wrong to. It seems like there are to many things going wrong with Tivo. You have this plus the HDMI problems and lets not forget one pass problems with the streaming services. Instead of improving we are going downhill.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

laria said:


> In this case, from what I can tell, the guide data has been wrong since 12/1, so they haven't managed to fix it in the past almost 4 weeks.
> 
> Even though it's not officially NBC now, it's been broadcasting NECN content during the day and NBC content in prime time, yet the guide data is still for Telemundo.


That's exactly what I'm trying to say. Programs have been broadcast properly since 12/1 but the guide data has been wrong since 12/1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

So what is the right thing to do with regard to 1Ps we had for WHDH? Do they need to be re-created with the new channel? I guess I should set them to "All channels" with the hope that they will go to the right channel when the guide data is correct (seems to be OK on FIOS?).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bbrown9 said:


> So what is the right thing to do with regard to 1Ps we had for WHDH? Do they need to be re-created with the new channel? I guess I should set them to "All channels" with the hope that they will go to the right channel when the guide data is correct (seems to be OK on FIOS?).


I would set it to All Channels, yeah. I switched all mine over to that a long time ago... mostly because I hated to see the call letters cluttering up the list of shows in the OnePass list.  Once the guide data is sorted out, then it will just work, but it's looking more and more like we might have to do some manual recordings for next week at least.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

laria said:


> I would set it to All Channels, yeah. I switched all mine over to that a long time ago... mostly because I hated to see the call letters cluttering up the list of shows in the OnePass list.  Once the guide data is sorted out, then it will just work, but it's looking more and more like we might have to do some manual recordings for next week at least.


Yeah. I'll have to set manuals for The Blacklist and This Is Us.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm tired of waiting, so I submitted a lineup issue for FiOS Burlington. The channel is there, but no guide data at all.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

I just submitted a lineup issue for Comcast, as well.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Got a tweet from TiVoSupport a little while ago. At least they acknowledge the errors now.



> Hey Rob. Our Lineup Specialists are aware of the errors, but have not given us an ETA yet. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

This cannot be rocket science. It's not like this is something that was not known for awhile. Heck channel 810, on Comcast, has been using NBC feeds for all of December and the guide data is still in Spanish clear out into next week. We use to complain about Tivo being slow to react to problems but Rovi is in a class by themselves I think.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

One of my Tivos had a message this morning that it deleted and added 810. Now I have just To be announced in the guide. 

-Kevin


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Well, that's progress I guess.  Still Telemundo here, but I'll try forcing a connection if it doesn't update soon.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think that is progress.... you might have the notice of a "change" well in advance of the guide data fully indexing, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Also noticed the call letters changed from WBTS-LD2 to WBTS-LD. And I am seeing correct listings via the iOS app for that box (box still shows TBA).

*EDIT 12:10pm 12/29 - *second TiVo updated and all guide data looks correct now!

#ProgressHappens 

-Kevin


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm seeing shows that look like PBS shows on 516 FIOS.
On my phone, I don't see 516 at all.
Maybe there is a change in process?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks like they are fixing things. Can anyone test (away from my box at the moment) if Season Passes move to the new channel. I don't want to assume anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jlb said:


> Looks like they are fixing things. Can anyone test (away from my box at the moment) if Season Passes move to the new channel. I don't want to assume anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do not. I had to manually change everything.

-Kevin


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

kbmb said:


> They do not. I had to manually change everything.
> 
> -Kevin


Did you have them set up for all channels or specific to WHDH?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

laria said:


> Did you have them set up for all channels or specific to WHDH?


Most of my 807 passes I was able to change to 810 because the show was in the guide. A couple, like Timeless I had to set to All Channels because it's not in the guide yet. For some reason my guide only goes to 1/9.

-Kevin


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

kbmb said:


> Most of my 807 passes I was able to change to 810 because the show was in the guide. A couple, like Timeless I had to set to All Channels because it's not in the guide yet. For some reason my guide only goes to 1/9.
> 
> -Kevin


Yeah, I was asking because you said you had to manually change everything, and I wasn't sure if you had them set up for All Channels before and it didn't work, or if they were set to WHDH.

I set all my passes to All Channels all the time, so I'm guessing mine will continue to work when I finally get the updated guide data.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

laria said:


> Yeah, I was asking because you said you had to manually change everything, and I wasn't sure if you had them set up for All Channels before and it didn't work, or if they were set to WHDH.
> 
> I set all my passes to All Channels all the time, so I'm guessing mine will continue to work when I finally get the updated guide data.


Ah gotcha. Yeah mine were all setup as WHDH before. The All Channels should pick up everything moving forward.

-Kevin


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Fortunately I only have 3 SPs to worry about. Glad it is all getting worked out. Thanks to my fellow members, every post and every lineup error submitted eventually will make a difference....


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I still have Spanish language in the guide for Channel 810 all the way to 1/12. I'm on Comcast South of Boston. Good job Rovi!


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Still Spanish channel for


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

For anyone with Spanish still.....are you seeing WBTS-LD*2 *or WBTS-LD?

You can try this:
- Make 2 connections and see if the TiVo loads the correct data.

If that doesn't work:

- Re-run Guided Setup
- Make 2 connections

I have 2 TiVo's......they both switched to WBTS-LD, but one would not populate data. I re-ran guided setup and made 2 connections and it was fixed.

-Kevin


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

For me, it's WBTS-LD2 still. Every time I think, "Gee, I should force it to make the connection," I'm down there about to watch TV. :blush: I thought of it earlier today but you can't do that through the app, and I had a cat sitting on me so I couldn't go downstairs.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The most frustrating part of this is that our old data source, as surfaced by Zap2It, is showing the correct guide data for the new affiliate on FiOS.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Still LD2. Why would forcing a connection change anything? My Tivo connected today already and will again tomorrow. I doubt their working over the weekend on this.

Please state what service you use. It sounds like Verizon is getting fixed and Comcast is not.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

schatham said:


> Still LD2. Why would forcing a connection change anything? My Tivo connected today already and will again tomorrow. I doubt their working over the weekend on this.
> 
> Please state what service you use. It sounds like Verizon is getting fixed and Comcast is not.


Comcast in NH.

For me, I woke up the other day and my Tivo 1 was auto updated to LD. My Tivo 2 was still LD2. I forced 2 connections on my Tivo 2 and watched it as it loaded data. When it was done - I was on LD and my listings were correct.

-Kevin


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

schatham said:


> Still LD2. Why would forcing a connection change anything? My Tivo connected today already and will again tomorrow. I doubt their working over the weekend on this.
> 
> Please state what service you use. It sounds like Verizon is getting fixed and Comcast is not.


What gives you the impression that Verizon is getting fixed? My CableCard knows there's a channel 516 with the identifier WBTS HD but nothing from TiVo suggests that they plan to populate the guide data for that channel in the foreseeable future.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

For the record, I just repeated guided setup and there was no change.


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

And for those of us who need to use channel 60.5 (Boston broadcast), for weeks now the program guide only indicates "To be announced." I've twice asked TIVO Support, and got a form email back that they have assigned a support number and will get back to me. I also just emailed NBC Boston to indicate the same thing. I've looked as far ahead on the calendar as the Program Guide goes, and it still only says To be announced for channel 60.5 in the guide.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I've complained to them via the support page, twitter and Facebook this morning. I'm also on FiOS, and still have no guide data. This change has been known for months - it is unacceptable.

I did find that WNEU-DT2 (simulcasting NBCBoston) is available in SD on 475 though, so all is not completely lost yet - just HD.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I would also use avenues like NBC Boston's twitter and Facebook pages. The more people complain there the more they can lean on TiVo to get it right so their programming can be successfully recorded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

FYI, my Guide data FINALLY updated correctly overnight, channel 810 now shows as WBTS-LD (not LD2), all of the NBC listings are there (in English) and my ToDo list updated correctly. It sure would have been nice if they didn't wait until the 11th hour, but I'm just happy to have it fixed. This is in Provincetown, MA FYI.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Just forced a call: still wrong (showing LD2) with Comcast, Watertown MA.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Same with me. Forced call and no change North of Boston. Sent message to support for all the good that will do. Maybe they will start discounting our monthly fee


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm really puzzled as to why this would be different for people?!? If you are Comcast - wouldn't you think everyone who was Comcast would get the change?! Seems that Rovi is a complete joke. Too bad the Tivo user base is so small - don't think it will ever get fixed.

-Kevin


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kbmb said:


> I'm really puzzled as to why this would be different for people?!? If you are Comcast - wouldn't you think everyone who was Comcast would get the change?! Seems that Rovi is a complete joke. Too bad the Tivo user base is so small - don't think it will ever get fixed.
> 
> -Kevin


I'm not surprised that it's not fixed for all franchises as you would expect each lineup to be unique and treated separately. It would probably be better for everyone to note what your Cable Provider is listed as in System Information and whether it's fixed or not for that lineup and if you submitted a lineup ticket (or generally better an e-mail to TivoMargret).

Scott


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Not working on Comcast Needham Standard Cable, lineup Digital: submitted lineup ticket a couple of days ago although I didn't know the full provider name then. But from my TSN they can get it themselves.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

kbmb said:


> I'm really puzzled as to why this would be different for people?!? If you are Comcast - wouldn't you think everyone who was Comcast would get the change?! Seems that Rovi is a complete joke. Too bad the Tivo user base is so small - don't think it will ever get fixed.
> 
> -Kevin


Each separate Comcast (or provider) lineup is a separate entity that needs to be edited properly. I'm Comcast Newburyport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

jlb said:


> Each separate Comcast (or provider) lineup is a separate entity that needs to be edited properly. I'm Comcast Newburyport
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I get it. But the issue is TiVo provided the wrong base channel the whole time. You'd think it would be an easy fix to say whoops we coded it as LD2 instead of LD.

-Kevin


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

MichaelCoffin said:


> FYI, my Guide data FINALLY updated correctly overnight, channel 810 now shows as WBTS-LD (not LD2), all of the NBC listings are there (in English) and my ToDo list updated correctly. It sure would have been nice if they didn't wait until the 11th hour, but I'm just happy to have it fixed. This is in Provincetown, MA FYI.


Are you OTA or Comcast? I'm on Cape also on Comcast still ld2.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

My guide finally updated as well overnight to LD and the correct English/NBC lineup. :up: Comcast Dover NH


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Ha! Now correct in Comcast Needham area, except that the current program is wrong -- but that looks like an error from WBTS, as it does show NBC programming starting tomorrow.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Fixed.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

schatham said:


> Fixed.


Perhaps for Comcast. Verizon is still sans joy.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

doconeill said:


> I did find that WNEU-DT2 (simulcasting NBCBoston) is available in SD on 475 though, so all is not completely lost yet - just HD.


I just checked in on that and discovered that the guide data is wrong. Right now, the guide data is claiming Boston 1st Night festivities should be running. In fact, the Clifford movie is running.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Yeah, Verizon FiOS still hasn't been updated, and it's a single entry for the whole region unlike Comcast, so now at t minus 3 hours I'll say Tivo dropped the ball on this unless I wake up tomorrow and everything has been updated..


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Yeah, Verizon FiOS still hasn't been updated, and it's a single entry for the whole region unlike Comcast, so now at t minus 3 hours I'll say Tivo dropped the ball on this unless I wake up tomorrow and everything has been updated..


This guide data BS is really getting to be a drag. I don't know how much longer I'll stick with TiVo if this is the quality of guide data we have to look forward to. Gracenote had the channel right (on zap2it). Gracenote rarely had a guide issue. The way TiVo handled this channel change is just one more piece of evidence that just shows me that we have more crap to look forward to.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, happily mine is now ok.


----------



## Twentworth12 (Sep 17, 2016)

FIOS user here, still no NBC.


----------



## ksb729 (Sep 4, 2005)

ksb729 said:


> Anyone on Fios having any luck with an updated guide? 1/1 has come and 516 still shows NBC Boston as all "To Be Announced"
> And this appears to totally be on TiVo, the online Fios guide shows all the correct NBC programming listed for 16/516.


Posted this in another thread but looking for as many eyeballs as possible, this is just stupid on Tivo's part.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What's also a little sad is I had direct communication from TiVo Margret and she said engineers (lol) were working on it, but that was several weeks ago and STILL it's not all correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

jlb said:


> What's also a little sad is I had direct communication from TiVo Margret and she said engineers (lol) were working on it, but that was several weeks ago and STILL it's not all correct
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so lame! We literally pay them for one thing, the proper metadata. They have had plenty of time to get this right. I'm really disappointed in them right now. I get it, it's just TV, life will go on, but it doesn't really make things feel awesome when they literally own the guide data company and couldn't figure this out in time. It's gotta be something small and stupid at this point if some folks have it (Comcast) and others like FiOS don't.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Confirming no FiOS guide data as of 10am ET download, and yes, at some point 475 switched to a spanish programming sub but the guide data is still NBCBoston. So it's actually even worse than it was.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Guide for OTA still incorrect. 7.1 listed as NBC and 60.5 not available in channel lineup. Already repeated guided setup.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Let NBC Boston know so they can fight the battle. Write to [email protected] or send a message here: 
Send Feedback


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Why can't you use NBC WJAR Providence?



miadlor said:


> Guide for OTA still incorrect. 7.1 listed as NBC and 60.5 not available in channel lineup. Already repeated guided setup.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

schatham said:


> Are you OTA or Comcast? I'm on Cape also on Comcast still ld2.


Sorry I should have mentioned Comcast, the channel number is a good clue though (810 would be a Comcast HD channel, FIOS uses 500 series I think and they aren't on Cape).


----------



## craia (Sep 5, 2007)

I have FIOS and still no guide data on 516, although the channel comes in fine. Oddly enough, the channel guide for 475 is there, though it may have been all along and I never watched it.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

schatham said:


> Why can't you use NBC WJAR Providence?


Yes for NBC prime time. During non-prime time hours, different shows will air.


----------



## hobbes79 (Jan 2, 2017)

I contacted NBC Boston about the problem. I have a Roamio OTA and get best reception through 60.5 but have no guide.

All frustrating, but I appreciated the response:

_Thanks for taking the time to let us know about your experience with the Tivo television guide. We have provide all of the television listing services our complete program guide. This program information is routinely updated every week as well as more immediate changes when necessary. We've noticed that some listing services have been slow updating the information during this channel change. It is as frustrating to us as it is to you. We will continue to urge them to catch-up. And we thank you for your patience. _


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I see the TivoSupport now responding to tweets that they have "submitted it to the lineup team", which of course they should have already known about it...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The more I see this problem persisting the more frustrating I feel. THIS is the kind of thing that will kill the company if it consistently happens. The guide data is critical to a TiVo working as expected. It's kind of sad really, having been an owner since day 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Still no guide data on Fios... Who should I contact to get this fixed?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wackymann said:


> Still no guide data on Fios... Who should I contact to get this fixed?


There have been tweets, there have been emails, Tivo clearly doesn't have their act together, it doesn't matter who you contact or call, they'll fix it when they fix it.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm on the phone with TiVo just now, they act like they had no clue about the change here in Boston from 507 to 516. Still no guide data, the lady I'm talking to, in the Philippines, says she is in contact with the people who can make the changes in the guide data line up.
Honestly I don't expect anything to happen before tomorrow.
I'm still on hold, keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

EDIT: the CSR I was talking to now says the proper people are aware of the problem and expect it to be resolved in 7 to 10 days. I sure as hell hope it's a lot sooner then that. I'm sure it will be...I hope


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Completely unacceptable response. They were most definitely aware. They have the data for Comcast.


----------



## Speed13b (Sep 17, 2007)

In Central Mass the channels are mapped to my TiVo Roamio (Charter with a Tuning Adapter), but they're backwards! Channel 777 is showing as WHDH, while channel 787 is showing as WBTS. I'm receiving both channels but the guide data is all wrong, I submitted a lineup change request to TiVo last night...we'll see how long it takes them to respond. Very frustrating! It's not like they didn't have enough notice...


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

My guess is it will be fixed for everyone around noon Tuesday- probably morale at TiVo is such that no one works on a Holiday :-(


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Comcast in Cambridge---fine for me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm not really sure what 983 on Comcast is. All my NBC OnePasses were set to record from that channel instead of 810. It looks like it's a Spanish channel based on the guide on xfinity.com... TeleXitos? 

I ended up deleting the channel from the list like I do with all the other Spanish channels, shopping channels, non-HD channels, and they switched over to 810.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

laria said:


> I'm not really sure what 983 on Comcast is. All my NBC OnePasses were set to record from that channel instead of 810. It looks like it's a Spanish channel based on the guide on xfinity.com... TeleXitos?
> 
> I ended up deleting the channel from the list like I do with all the other Spanish channels, shopping channels, non-HD channels, and they switched over to 810.


That's probably the WNEU subchannel (60.2 I think) that was simulcasting the WBTS-LD signal - it was 475 on FiOS. It seems that shortly after midnight, the broadcast switch to TeleXitos, or the providers switch which subchannel they were rebroadcasting.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Hmmmm - I looked in Settings -> Channels. 516 was there but not checked - I checked it - now it's listed but TBA.

we shall see...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

doconeill said:


> That's probably the WNEU subchannel (60.2 I think) that was simulcasting the WBTS-LD signal - it was 475 on FiOS. It seems that shortly after midnight, the broadcast switch to TeleXitos, or the providers switch which subchannel they were rebroadcasting.


I wonder why the OnePasses defaulted to that channel instead of 810.

I have similar puzzlement about 805/809 since I am in NH and have both channels. All my ABC OnePasses default to 809/WMUR instead of 805/WCVB. Maybe it does it based on location, though.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jeffw_00 said:


> Hmmmm - I looked in Settings -> Channels. 516 was there but not checked - I checked it - now it's listed but TBA.
> 
> we shall see...


Yep, it's been TBA since middle of last week.


----------



## Matt (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm getting NBC Boston OTA on 60.5 but no guide on 60.5 (just says to be announced). The guide is correct though on OTA 8.1 and 60.2 which are also NBC boston OTA channels, but I can't get them where I am.

I just had a long chat with Tivo online chat support and they submitted a lineup change/correction. Said may take 5-7 business days to fix. We shall see.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

How many lineup changes need to be submitted before they actually fix it?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

doconeill said:


> How many lineup changes need to be submitted before they actually fix it?


An awful lot apparently. I've submitted 4 and got the same reply of 5-7 days.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

A TiVo tech I spoke to today suggested to re-do Guided Set-up then put me on hold for ever and I hung up.
That wouldn't do anything at this point would it?
There's been no notification from TiVo that a new channel has been added...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> A TiVo tech I spoke to today suggested to re-do Guided Set-up then put me on hold for ever and I hung up.
> That wouldn't do anything at this point would it?
> There's been no notification from TiVo that a new channel has been added...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Who is your provider? I don't know when it got added for FiOS customers, but I checked and 16/516 were already there - I just had to select them. The problem is despite the channel being available on the TiVo, there is no guide data for it.

No, I don't see how guided setup would do any good...


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

doconeill said:


> Who is your provider? I don't know when it got added for FiOS customers, but I checked and 16/516 were already there - I just had to select them. The problem is despite the channel being available on the TiVo, there is no guide data for it.
> 
> No, I don't see how guided setup would do any good...


FiOS, same here, no guide data. I had to put the check and thumbs up in channel list in order for 516 to show up on the guide. My brother-in-law told me about the addition of this channel.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> FiOS
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Go to Settings -> Channels -> Channel List, and look for channels 16 (SD) and 516 (HD), and make sure they are checked/favorited. Those are the NBCBoston channels. Then you'll be like the rest of us...waiting for data.


----------



## gromit29 (Oct 29, 2006)

just finished a chat with Verizon Fios regarding why there is no programming for channel 516 NBC Boston. I was told that "Effective 1/6/2017, WBTS will move to 10 (SD) and 510 (HD) in the Boston market." The indicated the programming information would not be available until Friday (presumably on the new channel 510).


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

gromit29 said:


> just finished a chat with Verizon Fios regarding why there is no programming for channel 516 NBC Boston. I was told that "Effective 1/6/2017, WBTS will move to 10 (SD) and 510 (HD) in the Boston market." The indicated the programming information would not be available until Friday (presumably on the new channel 510).


Great, so I predict that on 1/5, the programming info will finally be available on 516...only to be wrong shortly afterwards... 

I wonder if this is them switching transmitters, or just positions to match everyone else.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Like other Boston-area FiOS people I am seeing 16/516 in my channel list, but with nothing other than TBA in the guide.

One other odd bit -- even though it shows up in my channel list and I have selected it in Settings>Channels>Channel List, neither 16 nor 516 shows up at all in the iOS app, no matter what channel filter (mine vs favorite vs all) I select.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

rlcarr said:


> One other odd bit -- even though it shows up in my channel list and I have selected it in Settings>Channels>Channel List, neither 16 nor 516 shows up at all in the iOS app, no matter what channel filter (mine vs favorite vs all) I select.


Same here...but I think the app is dependent on guide data.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rlcarr said:


> Like other Boston-area FiOS people I am seeing 16/516 in my channel list, but with nothing other than TBA in the guide.
> 
> One other odd bit -- even though it shows up in my channel list and I have selected it in Settings>Channels>Channel List, neither 16 nor 516 shows up at all in the iOS app, no matter what channel filter (mine vs favorite vs all) I select.





doconeill said:


> Same here...but I think the app is dependent on guide data.


Right, it's in the channel list as the CableCARD is indicating the channel is available in the channel map, but the TiVo hasn't checked it by default and has TBA as it's not in their lineup for your provider.

Scott


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

This is all very frustrating, and frankly, surprising. There was plenty of warning that this change was coming. All the cable providers had identified which channels on their services would carry NBC Boston. Over the years we've all read countless TiVo messages on our DVRs about line up changes for channels that make no difference what-so-ever in our daily lives. But NBC is a MAJOR player in the Boston market and nationally. I expected that on January 1 I'd see a lineup change message about this and that would be that. But no. Now, NBC shows are coming back from their winter hiatus and they are not being recorded. I don't know who is to blame here (TiVo, the Guide Data folks, Verizon et al, NBC...) and it really doesn't matter. What matters is that my TiVo experience has suffered, and ultimately (sadly) that reflects poorly on TiVo. [NOTE: I am a LONG time TiVo owner and advocate, having just acquired my first Bolt, which I love. So I am not mad, just disappointed with this whole NBC thing in Boston. I guess I just needed to vent a little. ]


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I thought by this morning we'd be good. No excuse acceptable. For me it's not so much the channel, but the level of customer service. I'm no fan of the ticket protocol system, where nothing can or will be done without doing the dance. Get off your lazy butts.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

granoff said:


> This is all very frustrating, and frankly, surprising. There was plenty of warning that this change was coming. All the cable providers had identified which channels on their services would carry NBC Boston. Over the years we've all read countless TiVo messages on our DVRs about line up changes for channels that make no difference what-so-ever in our daily lives. But NBC is a MAJOR player in the Boston market and nationally. I expected that on January 1 I'd see a lineup change message about this and that would be that. But no. Now, NBC shows are coming back from their winter hiatus and they are not being recorded. I don't know who is to blame here (TiVo, the Guide Data folks, Verizon et al, NBC...) and it really doesn't matter. What matters is that my TiVo experience has suffered, and ultimately (sadly) that reflects poorly on TiVo. [NOTE: I am a LONG time TiVo owner and advocate, having just acquired my first Bolt, which I love. So I am not mad, just disappointed with this whole NBC thing in Boston. I guess I just needed to vent a little. ]


Don't forget TiVo and "the guide data people" are one and the same now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

jlb said:


> Don't forget TiVo and "the guide data people" are one and the same now


I did not know that. Thanks. This makes the situation that much worse! (I've been away from this forum for a very loooong time.  )


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yeah, TiVo bought Rovi and switched the guide data from tribune to Rovi several months ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

jlb said:


> Yeah, TiVo bought Rovi and switched the guide data from tribune to Rovi several months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other way around, Rovi bought TiVo. I'm guessing they didn't have a choice about switching guide data.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jlb said:


> Yeah, TiVo bought Rovi and switched the guide data from tribune to Rovi several months ago.


...and the new "descriptive" guide data is practically useless in a lot of cases. "In this compelling romantic comedy, Actor One plays a..." oops, sorry, no more room for the description.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

laria said:


> Other way around, Rovi bought TiVo. I'm guessing they didn't have a choice about switching guide data.


Thanks for correcting me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm guessing they probably would have preferred to stay with the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it..." guide data provider.


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

I can't take this much disappointment so early in the day! lol


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

granoff said:


> I can't take this much disappointment so early in the day! lol


What's really disappointing to me is general lack of response from TiVo via both my tweeting/email and lineup change process. I mean I've had direct contact with TiVo Margret via both twitter and email and since the initial contact, NOTHING about status or what's being done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Come ON TiVo!! Fix this. Very, very disappointing.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure this is a TiVo issue. I still have a Verizon FiOS 7216-2 DVR. It does have guide data for channels 16 and 516. 
Someone else mentioned FiOS is planning on moving this new station combo to 10/510. So maybe Verizon isn't sending guide data to Rovi/TiVo.
Perhaps phone complaints should be directed at Verizon and or Rovi with perhaps some calls to NBC telling them a market the size of Boston is not receiving their guide data!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Joe01880 said:


> I'm not sure this is a TiVo issue. I still have a Verizon FiOS 7216-2 DVR. It does have guide data for channels 16 and 516.
> Someone else mentioned FiOS is planning on moving this new station combo to 10/510. So maybe Verizon isn't sending guide data to Rovi/TiVo.
> Perhaps phone complaints should be directed at Verizon and or Rovi with perhaps some calls to NBC telling them a market the size of Boston is not receiving their guide data!!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Well, then TiVo should tell us that. I have tried Verizon Support and TiVo support on twitter, the TiVo report lineup problem web page, and the NBC Boston "report a problem" account, all to no avail or even a response. It's maddening.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

laria said:


> Other way around, Rovi bought TiVo. I'm guessing they didn't have a choice about switching guide data.


And then, as the coup de grâce, Rovi took the TiVo name as its new name.


----------



## grampy (Nov 29, 2007)

Joe01880 said:


> I'm not sure this is a TiVo issue. I still have a Verizon FiOS 7216-2 DVR. It does have guide data for channels 16 and 516.
> Someone else mentioned FiOS is planning on moving this new station combo to 10/510. So maybe Verizon isn't sending guide data to Rovi/TiVo.
> Perhaps phone complaints should be directed at Verizon and or Rovi with perhaps some calls to NBC telling them a market the size of Boston is not receiving their guide data!!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I have both Fios and Tivo boxes, the Fios boxes have the 16/516 guide info so I don't believe its a Verizon issue. Side note: the MetroWest Daily News (Framingham) is also missing NBC guide date in their tv listings with a large note to readers on the tv listings page that listings for NBC Boston are not yet available.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I believe somewhere along the line NBCBoston said they were providing the data.

It is my understanding (which could be very wrong) that the channels provide the data, and Verizon provides the map, and TiVo is supposed to marry the two together.


----------



## davemac (Feb 10, 2006)

So many possible points of failure and nobody willing to take ownership


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

They fixed it!!!! FIOS 16/516 now have correct data!! (Verizon FIOS Burlington)


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> They fixed it!!!! FIOS 16/516 now have correct data!! (Verizon FIOS Burlington)


Awww man, a day earlier than I predicted! Any bets what happens Friday?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

grampy said:


> I have both Fios and Tivo boxes, the Fios boxes have the 16/516 guide info so I don't believe its a Verizon issue. Side note: the MetroWest Daily News (Framingham) is also missing NBC guide date in their tv listings with a large note to readers on the tv listings page that listings for NBC Boston are not yet available.


It's a Verizon issue if they are not reporting the change to Rovi because Verizon hasn't decided where the nbc channel is gonna be mapped at!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I forced a connection and got the guide data. However, my One Passes (set to record on "All" channels as well as those set to record on the old NBC channel, 507) did not migrate.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

My 1Ps that were set for "All channels" seem to be picking up the shows airing this week on 516. Maybe it will take a little while for the 1Ps to sync with the new guide data.


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

Now if they can only show the guide info with 60.5 (antenna/OTA), which is the only channel where many of us antenna TIVO users in the Boston area can receive the program, we'd be closer.


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooray! I just got a TIVO message that said that my channel list had changed, and it turned out that 60-5 is now renamed as WMFP-DT5, and the program info is there!!!


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

still no joy in Framingham on FIOs - using a Bolt w/ cable card - forced a connection and the guide still says TBA on 516 - but does show up on correctly on channel 475 - which is wrong -

UPDATE - just checked again and all has been fixed....


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

bbrown9 said:


> They fixed it!!!! FIOS 16/516 now have correct data!! (Verizon FIOS Burlington)


Hallelujah! My Bolt and Premier XL updated with a forced connection.

My Series2 gets an S03 error.... a lot, actually. If you know why, please PM me with pointer if you have one on where to look to resolve this. Much appreciated. I will also be searching...


----------



## granoff (Jul 9, 2001)

alevenso said:


> still no joy in Framingham on FIOs - using a Bolt w/ cable card - forced a connection and the guide still says TBA on 516 - but does show up on correctly on channel 475 - which is wrong -


I am in Framingham as well. My Bolt did get the update. I presume my XL will have it when I look later; it was still Loading Info when I left it.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

516 on FiOS is now showing guide data... Finally!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I got home and forced an update. It took a while to load, and then 16/516 disappeared from my guide. I got a message indicating that 475 was deleted, and then added back (as WNEUDT3 instead of DT2, with the correct data), 16, 516 and 20 (not sure what that is yet). It never said 16/516 were deleted. I went to the channel list, and had to add them back to my guide - but at last, there is data.


----------



## willink (Nov 18, 2002)

No guide data yet for RCN Boston Channel 603. The guide data is still incorrectly associated with channel 46. Calls to tech support are useless. They do not know anything about this issue. Just read from some script.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Verizon FiOS updated at 11am today, no data.
Just did a manual network connect, now I have listings! Yay!


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

For OTA, channel logos are still messed up. 7.1 still shows NBC and the 60 range are incorrect. Tivo app lists the 60 range as all Telemundo. Half-butt fix by someone who just came back from holiday vacation, who didn't do their job right before they left.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

miadlor said:


> For OTA, channel logos are still messed up. 7.1 still shows NBC and the 60 range are incorrect. Tivo app lists the 60 range as all Telemundo. Half-butt fix by someone who just came back from holiday vacation, who didn't do their job right before they left.


Gosh how hard is it to do this.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

For us FiOS-ians it'll be interesting to see if TiVo will properly pick things up when 16/516 move to 10/510 tomorrow.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

rlcarr said:


> For us FiOS-ians it'll be interesting to see if TiVo will properly pick things up when 16/516 move to 10/510 tomorrow.


Wait, what???? I didn't hear that this was happening. Are you joking?


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

bbrown9 said:


> Wait, what???? I didn't hear that this was happening. Are you joking?


I'm pretty sure someone in this very thread said he was told by Verizon that effective 6 Jan that NBCBoston was moving to 10/510. If not this thread, then one of the other threads here about NBCBoston.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Here's the link to the earlier comment in this thread about the move to 10/510: NBC in Boston


----------



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

I have Comcast in Natick, and the guide on my Roamio (with a cable card) is still not correct. 810 shows NBC Boston, but the program guide is for NECN. 840, the new NECN channel, shows NECN, but with no program guide for it. 983 has the program guide for NBC Boston, but the programming is a Spanish language channel.

Interestingly, on my Series 2, which is using a cable box, the program guide is correct for both channels 810 and 840. 

I opened a ticket with Tivo on Tuesday, but no response yet...


----------



## davemac (Feb 10, 2006)

bbrown9 said:


> They fixed it!!!! FIOS 16/516 now have correct data!! (Verizon FIOS Burlington)


Yes! Saw the message when I got home last night.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rlcarr said:


> I'm pretty sure someone in this very thread said he was told by Verizon that effective 6 Jan that NBCBoston was moving to 10/510. If not this thread, then one of the other threads here about NBCBoston.


I'm taking that with a grain of salt until the time passes, it just doesn't make sense and there's no mention of it on the NBC Boston website and it's from a single user with a single discussion with a CSR.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I'm taking that with a grain of salt until the time passes, it just doesn't make sense and there's no mention of it on the NBC Boston website and it's from a single user with a single discussion with a CSR.


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I've seen the talk of changing to 10/510 in a couple different places, but not from an official source. I think it makes sense to do it, as 510 was already owned by the same corporate overlords and is lower in the list (desirable from a position standpoint), but why they couldn't have set that up from the start I have no idea.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Well, it doesn't look like the change to 10/510 happened as rumored...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

doconeill said:


> Well, it doesn't look like the change to 10/510 happened as rumored...


It was never rumored, it was one user with a single CSR.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> It was never rumored, it was one user with a single CSR.


This was not the only place I saw it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Came back from vaca in FL and my Comcast Newburyport lineup is now correct. Update occurred and data is correct. finally!!! Updated 3 SPs and all is swell now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willink (Nov 18, 2002)

RCN Boston fixed!


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like the switch to 10/510 on FiOS happened a couple of hours ago, consistent with a Verizon tweet from a few days back. One can only hope the channel lineup is changed more quickly than the first time.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Comcast Amesbury MA corrected for SD but still incorrect for HD.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bikegeek said:


> Comcast Amesbury MA corrected for SD but still incorrect for HD.


Gosh and you are one town over from me....sheeesh.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## equinoxe (Aug 26, 2007)

Verizon FiOS user here -- got up this morning to find 516 no longer available, NBC has been moved to 10/510 and NO PROGRAM GUIDE updates from Tivo. Come on Rovi/Tivo, get with it!!!


----------



## ksb729 (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks like another couple of weeks of manual recording


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

No changes in Arlington yet.

How do you submit a channel lineup error ticket? I've never done that before.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

It is a FIOS change and the guide hasn't been changed on FIOS yet either.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

was watching 516 this morning and at 9:25 it went black.
Telemondo, 510 is showing NBC programming with no guide data. This b/s is getting old!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

Ya, really. If they had at least a month notice to correct it the first time, what are the chances this will get updated?


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

HenryFarpolo said:


> It is a FIOS change and the guide hasn't been changed on FIOS yet either.


That's not what I'm hearing from TiVo-less friends with FiOS. It either changed on its own or rebooting the Verizon STB picked it up.


----------



## grampy (Nov 29, 2007)

rlcarr said:


> That's not what I'm hearing from TiVo-less friends with FiOS. It either changed on its own or rebooting the Verizon STB picked it up.


Yes, Fios guide has it correct, but not my Roamio


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

rlcarr said:


> That's not what I'm hearing from TiVo-less friends with FiOS. It either changed on its own or rebooting the Verizon STB picked it up.


I got the guide data and scheduled recordings were corrected to 510 after a reboot. No joy on my TIVO's.


----------



## cnewsgrp (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully TiVo fixes this soon


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Amazing that there are still problems related to this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Still wrong in Arlington.


----------



## cnewsgrp (Feb 9, 2010)

5 pm. JAN 20. Still wrong in Westford


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

This is a joke and @TiVoSupport on Twitter is useless. They keep telling people to power cycle the box and re-run guided setup.

Time to SPAM them with tons and tons of lineup change requests (everyone fill this out): Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## techfan42 (Jan 21, 2017)

Still broken for Verizon Fios in Reading, MA. Until today, I had the program info on 516 (but not shown as NBC). I had to manually re-enter all of my season passes. Today, 516 stopped showing NBC, it appears now on 510. My Tivo shows 510 as Telemundo with data for that network, instead of NBC. Hopefully, this gets fixed at some point. Then, maybe I can manually re-enter all my season passes a second time! Can't decide who I like least right now: Tivo for its slow response correcting guide data, Verizon Fios for its inability to decide on a channel number, Comcast for initiating this whole mess, or Congress for allowing them to merge with NBC's parent (great consumer experience so far). Anyhow, filled out the change request suggested by the previous post. Yuck! Hope others are having better luck.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Still broken - FiOS in Sudbury...

My guess is it will all be fixed Monday - they don't seem to ever work weekends anymore


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

At 7 pm I forced a connection to TiVo and got a message. NBC programming is now showing up on FiOS channel 510, about time!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks like we're good. Only took 48 hours this time...but how long before the NBC logo gets moved?!?


----------



## techfan42 (Jan 21, 2017)

doconeill said:


> Looks like we're good. Only took 48 hours this time...but how long before the NBC logo gets moved?!?


Good question...four days later, for Verizon Fios / Reading MA, and the NBC logo still shows on the wrong station (WHDH / 507) instead of (WBTS-LD / 510). Hope they fix it eventually. Thinking about submitting another complaint to the TiVo site.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Sigh...had a message on the TiVo about a lineup change, that WBTS 10/510 and WNEU 14/514 were both deleted, and nothing about added. The channel list still shows them, but 10/510 now has "WBTS NBC" - not a logo, but seems like a step forward - except there is no guide data again! Forced a network connection, and still nothing...


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm so freaking frustrated! They finally fixed the mess with the guide data for NBC Boston on Fios, and now it's gone again. Why did they even touch it?


----------



## equinoxe (Aug 26, 2007)

ARGHHH!!! Not again - where did the guide data go for WBTS Boston (Verizon Lineup) ?? Channel 510 is still there and active so it ain't VZ. My Bolt lost the NBC guide data a last phone-home. My HDXL still has the data since it hasn't phoned home since early this AM. 

Can't you guys at Rovi stop stepping on your (feet)? For someone claiming to be a premier guide service, there are others out there eating your lunch while us Tivo customers suffer.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Total ARGH! This is beyond frustrating. They need to get their stuff together..I'm actually really glad for the first time in a long time that my recently updated Bolt+ is not lifetime service.. I'm kinda sad that I decided to buy the Bolt+ just as this whole mess started. I should have just gone with the FiOS DVR. If this stuff continues I think I'm finally out of here. Which is sad, was such a fan in the past. We pay them for ONE thing.. awesome guide data... and it looks like they merged with a hothead of mediocrity with Rovi.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone reported this to TiVo yet? (I haven't -- I have to hunt down the link for reporting lineup issues.)


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Has anyone reported this to TiVo yet? (I haven't -- I have to hunt down the link for reporting lineup issues.)


Oh, yes... 

I managed finally to catch the chat available, and they submitted the lineup report, which they say gets handled faster than when us simple humans do it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The channels have been fine on Comcast in NH, but the logos are still swapped. 807/WHDH is still showing as NBC and 810 is just showing WBTS-LD with no logo.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I've now reported it to TiVo via the form and to Margret by email.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Has anyone reported this to TiVo yet? (I haven't -- I have to hunt down the link for reporting lineup issues.)


Per TiVo Margret's earlier post, long ago:


> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Per TiVo Margret's earlier post, long ago:


That didn't seem to help much earlier this month. 

And as for data issues, they are too numerous to mention.  Seems like half the time when there is a movie that was remade, they've got the wrong description for the one being aired. "Beaches" was a recent case. And for Cheezus sake, get rid of the editorial descriptions so I can actually read what it is about!


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

I've preemptively blocked my TiVo from being able to connect to the TiVo service until this is fixed (my next service call isn't until 4:30am, and it made its daily early enough today before the lineup data was b0rked). For those interested, you can find IP ranges and ports here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...resses-Need-to-be-Open-When-Using-my-TiVo-DVR


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

doconeill said:


> That didn't seem to help much earlier this month.


Yeah, I know . . . .  Having said that, good to have the email, in case needed. Margret seemingly just spearheaded a fix to an issue in which new Roamio's were looping endlessly in the setup process--a fix hadn't come out earlier, despite numerous postings here and at TiVo's own forum, and many calls to tech. support.


> And as for data issues, they are too numerous to mention.  Seems like half the time when there is a movie that was remade, they've got the wrong description for the one being aired. "Beaches" was a recent case. And for Cheezus sake, get rid of the editorial descriptions so I can actually read what it is about!


And I'm getting tired of generic descriptions for "Late Night with Seth Meyers" rather than simply putting down the eve's guests.


----------



## techfan42 (Jan 21, 2017)

doconeill said:


> That didn't seem to help much earlier this month.
> 
> And as for data issues, they are too numerous to mention.  Seems like half the time when there is a movie that was remade, they've got the wrong description for the one being aired. "Beaches" was a recent case. And for Cheezus sake, get rid of the editorial descriptions so I can actually read what it is about!


I've also reported (again) the continuing problems with 10/510 (in Reading, MA area) via web site and e-mail. The quality of service, since the merger, seems to have seriously declined. Also, like you, I am NOT a fan of the new editorial comments about programs. I could care less whether some reviewer thinks the program was "exciting" or "endearing". I truly only want to know the description / plot.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

After losing NBC on 510 (FIOS) last night, I forced an update this afternoon. 

Well, 510 is back. And How! My guide is currently showing 510 WBTS-HD AND 510 WNEU (Telemundo?).

Keep up the good work, Macrovision.


----------



## techfan42 (Jan 21, 2017)

mcmnky said:


> After losing NBC on 510 (FIOS) last night, I forced an update this afternoon.
> 
> Well, 510 is back. And How! My guide is currently showing 510 WBTS-HD AND 510 WNEU (Telemundo?).
> 
> Keep up the good work, Macrovision.


Same here...I've also got two 510s (WBTS and WNEU), a bonus WBTS (on 516), and the NBC logo is still on the wrong channel (507).


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

techfan42 said:


> Same here...I've also got two 510s (WBTS and WNEU), a bonus WBTS (on 516), and the NBC logo is still on the wrong channel (507).


How does your To Do List look? I'm wondering if I should reconnect my TiVo to the network or wait 'til the double assignment of 510 is fixed.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell is going on with NBC in Boston? This is really starting to piss me off. Moved BACK to 516..WHY?
Who do I need to fire here, TiVo, FiOS or both. 
I'm about done playing musical channel B/S!!!

Under settings/channel list my Roamio Pro is showing TWO channel 510's, one Telemudo (like I give a good crap about Telemundo) and the other is WTBS.
What's going on other than Rovi having no clue what they are doing and seemingly determined to screw up channels and screw up everything TiVo customers had come to love.. and then there is Verizon FiOS, who's right hand has never known what it's left hand has been doing.
They seem hard set on pissing me off on switching to ComCrap.. Something I DO NOT WANT TO DO!! but I'm getting really tired of wrong guide data, screwed up one pass settings and guessing where NBC will pop up next.
Sorry, just venting, I'm a bit pissed off!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## equinoxe (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. It keeps getting more bizarre. The only good thing about the last musical channels update is that NBC on 510 now has a proper schedule (once again). The other 3 channels shuffled are borked. If I was a Spanish speaking Tivo owner in the Boston area I would still be infuriated.

The lineup info is:
514 - Is still Telemundo (WNEU HD), however it has no program data
516 - Claims to be WBTS-LD, however it is empty
510(a) - Claims to be Telmundo, has Telemundo guide data, however it is WBTS-LD
510(b) - WBTS-LD with correct guide data (please don't break it again)

The problem is not Verizon - Nothing has changed from the last lineup change. The issue is entirely in the hands of the crack guide data staff at Tivo/Rovi.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just had a chat session and they claim that they got a lineup change from Verizon today - I think maybe the lineup change from Verizon was for some other channel (there was some other channel that we don't watch that was deleted) and maybe it had incorrect other info in Verizon's notification to TiVo that prompted them to make this incorrect change. They said they know there's a problem and that it could take 7-10 days to fix it. I unloaded on him about the lineup and guide data issues. Nothing is resolved but I feel a little better.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Last I looked 510 has the Telemundo Logo and the guide data seems to be in Spanish, I have no clue whether it's correct or not.
516 once again has WBTS guide data on it, also, who knows if its correct. ROVI sucks. They should push their nasty guide data on newcomers or not at all and have left long time TiVo customers grandfathered with Tribune!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Putting on my tinfoil hat for a moment, I'm starting to wonder if Verizon might be doing this on purpose and feeding TiVo inaccurate data or is slow in giving them new data to get us to us their DVRs instead.


----------



## techfan42 (Jan 21, 2017)

sinanju said:


> How does your To Do List look? I'm wondering if I should reconnect my TiVo to the network or wait 'til the double assignment of 510 is fixed.


My To Do list seems to be OK, for now, it shows at least a couple of future programs recording on the correct 510 (WTBS). Hopefully, they succeed.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

techfan42 said:


> My To Do list seems to be OK, for now, it shows at least a couple of future programs recording on the correct 510 (WTBS). Hopefully, they succeed.


I decided to go for it earlier. After a connection I unchecked WNEU from 510 and WBTS from 516 and the To Do List looks good. I called support to update my ticket with the instructions that the NBC logo needs to move and the junk entries in the channel list need to go.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> And I'm getting tired of generic descriptions for "Late Night with Seth Meyers" rather than simply putting down the eve's guests.


That's weird, mine have the guests listed for every episode. Odd how the same show is listed so differently in different areas under diff providers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

astrohip said:


> That's weird, mine have the guests listed for every episode. Odd how the same show is listed so differently in different areas under diff providers.


Interesting. Perhaps a combination of Rovi using its generic placeholder blurb initially, combined with when the box downloads later info. with specific info.? I'm OTA here, and so my provider is either NBC or the local affiliate.

I just checked, and I now how specific info. for the show through Feb. 4 (the Friday eve show, which I get at 12:37 a.m. the following morning (Sat a.m.)). And then starting with Feb. 7, I have the generic blurb going forward again. I'd be curious to know: the same for you as well? Or do you already have specific data for next week as well?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

equinoxe said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. It keeps getting more bizarre. The only good thing about the last musical channels update is that NBC on 510 now has a proper schedule (once again). The other 3 channels shuffled are borked. If I was a Spanish speaking Tivo owner in the Boston area I would still be infuriated.
> 
> The lineup info is:
> 514 - Is still Telemundo (WNEU HD), however it has no program data
> ...


I saw something similar on 2 of my 3 boxes last night, and honestly this is just embarrassing for Tivo, even if you accept they were asleep at the wheel for the 01/01 changeover this one should have been dealt with.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting. Perhaps a combination of Rovi using its generic placeholder blurb initially, combined with when the box downloads later info. with specific info.? I'm OTA here, and so my provider is either NBC or the local affiliate.
> 
> I just checked, and I now how specific info. for the show through Feb. 4 (the Friday eve show, which I get at 12:37 a.m. the following morning (Sat a.m.)). And then starting with Feb. 7, I have the generic blurb going forward again. I'd be curious to know: the same for you as well? Or do you already have specific data for next week as well?


I'm not in front of my TiVos now, but will check. I have both antenna & cable based Roamios, so I can check both.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think an important thing to remember is that TiVo isn't TiVo anymore, it's Rovi. Rovi has changed ITS name to TiVo. We are no longer dealing with TiVo that we have known and came to love. We are suffering with Rovi that screws up everything it touches with bad guide data.
FiOS now out-sources customer support, even they have changed for the worse.
Sadly, the era of TiVo many of us have been with since its beginnings is over and what ever is next isn't looking good at least not to those of us who loved TiVo the way it was!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

I still don't have NBC guide data for channel 810 (it still shows NECN programs). This for Comcast in Natick. I submitted a case to Tivo on their lineup page, but I never received a response and I think they closed it today, because I got a message asking to fill out a questionnaire about the quality of support. 

For anyone else who had this problem, did clearing program and guide data work? I haven't tried that yet, but I think I may do so and see what happens.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

FiOS folks, We FINALLY have the correct channel logos.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow they still haven't fixed....unbelievable!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

jlb said:


> Wow they still haven't fixed....unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed what?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jlb said:


> Wow they still haven't fixed....unbelievable!!!!!


Don't have what fixed? At least for FiOS we have had everything fixed for a week and half.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was responding to Jonc24's slightly earlier post. Was doing it from Tapatalk so I had neglected to properly quote it......

Bottom line...I am amazed that it has been this long and there are still a few stragglers.....


----------



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

jlb said:


> I was responding to Jonc24's slightly earlier post. Was doing it from Tapatalk so I had neglected to properly quote it......
> 
> Bottom line...I am amazed that it has been this long and there are still a few stragglers.....


My problem has been fixed (no thanks to Tivo). It turns out my guide database was corrupted. Not corrupted enough so that the Tivo wouldn't download and load new guide data every day, but bad enough so that it didn't update the guide with the channel changes. One time when I was testing the network connection, I noticed that there were errors when it loaded the data (even though I would get new program information). One of the recommended fixes for this program is to clear and delete guide data, which I tried but did not work (I let it go for over 12 hours, twice, but it never completed). I put the original hard drive back in my Tivo, did the same thing, and in about 2 hours I was back up and running, with all the latest channel changes and guide data. I'm going to do some tests on the drive I took out (a 4 GB drive) and if it checks out I will reformat it and reinstall it back in the Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JonC24 said:


> My problem has been fixed (no thanks to Tivo). It turns out my guide database was corrupted. Not corrupted enough so that the Tivo wouldn't download and load new guide data every day, but bad enough so that it didn't update the guide with the channel changes. One time when I was testing the network connection, I noticed that there were errors when it loaded the data (even though I would get new program information). One of the recommended fixes for this program is to clear and delete guide data, which I tried but did not work (I let it go for over 12 hours, twice, but it never completed). I put the original hard drive back in my Tivo, did the same thing, and in about 2 hours I was back up and running, with all the latest channel changes and guide data. I'm going to do some tests on the drive I took out (a 4 GB drive) and if it checks out I will reformat it and reinstall it back in the Tivo.


What a mess and hassle, but so great that you were able to divine it out!


----------

